
Will avocados be toast? How tariffs affect them - libbyc
https://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Will-avocados-be-toast-How-tariffs-affect-SF-13911195.php
======
Qwertystop
I'm not sure that the article is particularly useful -- not enough
information, very speculative -- but _wow_, that's an excellent headline.

